# Wanting to move from the UK to the US



## AmyRowberry (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi all,

I hope someone can give me a hand and give me some valuable info about being a Brit, wanting to move to the USA (New York to be specific) 

I am aware of all of the stipulations required to obtain a work visa/green card. Looking at the list, I would fall under having a Bachelor's degree in a Scientific subject (unsure of the American equivalent) and having worked in the field for over 5 years category.

I would like to be able to speak to someone that has done this and how they went about it, how it was and how it is now. 

I need advice!!

I hope someone can help me.

Thank you all


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For a work visa, you need to have secured a job so that your employer can "sponsor" you for a work visa. The degree and work experience are conditions that make it somewhat easier for the employer to obtain authorization to sponsor a foreign candidate for a job. But there isn't really a visa for someone well qualified who just wants to move over and start job hunting.

I've gone the other way - i.e. found a job in Europe from the US. It's not easy, but it's certainly not impossible. Helps if you can afford to make a couple of short visits to the US to take interviews and such. Most employers won't consider you without meeting you face to face, but if you can tell them that you're planning on being "in the area" soon, they may be more likely to ask to meet with you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AmyRowberry (Sep 3, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> For a work visa, you need to have secured a job so that your employer can "sponsor" you for a work visa. The degree and work experience are conditions that make it somewhat easier for the employer to obtain authorization to sponsor a foreign candidate for a job. But there isn't really a visa for someone well qualified who just wants to move over and start job hunting.
> 
> I've gone the other way - i.e. found a job in Europe from the US. It's not easy, but it's certainly not impossible. Helps if you can afford to make a couple of short visits to the US to take interviews and such. Most employers won't consider you without meeting you face to face, but if you can tell them that you're planning on being "in the area" soon, they may be more likely to ask to meet with you.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev, thank you for replying!

Yes I saw that the company would need to sponsor you. I also read that they would need to prove that they couldn't get an American citizen to do the job and 'needed' you. I suppose that the first thing I need to do is look for a career in the US and secure a meeting? Getting there would be no bother. Would you know if I would be able to ask around for work and have interviews etc on a travelers visa or a work visa? I'm sure that's a silly question.

I used to think it was an easy thing, to just up and move to a different country. 

So, a job is the first thing to sort, then looking on craigslist, or somewhere like that, for a place to live?

I have read a lot in to this but it's always better to talk to someone that has actually done this, and even better, an American!

Thank you again!

Amy


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmyRowberry said:


> Hi Bev, thank you for replying!
> 
> Yes I saw that the company would need to sponsor you. I also read that they would need to prove that they couldn't get an American citizen to do the job and 'needed' you.


This is a bit oversimplified but yes - at the end you need an employer able and willing to sponsor or transfer you.




AmyRowberry said:


> I suppose that the first thing I need to do is look for a career in the US and secure a meeting? Getting there would be no bother. Would you know if I would be able to ask around for work and have interviews etc on a travelers visa or a work visa? I'm sure that's a silly question.


I am not sure what you mean by "ask around for work". You apply directly by going through a company's site, use a recruiter if your experience attracts one, post your information on job boards and network on social and professional media. Yes, you can job search and interview on ESTA/B2/1




AmyRowberry said:


> I used to think it was an easy thing, to just up and move to a different country.


It actually is.



AmyRowberry said:


> So, a job is the first thing to sort, then looking on craigslist, or somewhere like that, for a place to live?


Craigslist is .... well Craigslist, a few notches below EBay. Google rentals, familiarize yourself with distances from A to B, amenities and prices.



AmyRowberry said:


> I have read a lot in to this but it's always better to talk to someone that has actually done this, and even better, an American!
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> Amy


Americans do not need to find sponsors. Different ball game. 

What line of work are you actually in?


----------

